# NEW YORK- July 20- NYS Picnic with Randy Oliver



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

11a- 4p- ?; Cairo NY, Catskills

Empire State Honey Producers Annual Picnic

Hosted by the Catskill Mountain Beekeepers Club

Contact: [email protected]

Join us for our Annual Picnic Saturday July 20, featuring
Randy Oliver!

A family friendly event hosted by the
Catskill Mountain Beekeepers and the Empire State Honey Producers (ESHPA.org).

Angelo Canna Park,
Joseph D Spencer Ln, Cairo, NY 12413


11a- General meeting for ESHPA

12n-Potluck lunch & BYO beverages; Ham is provided

Games and activities for the kids all afternoon, including the Sac Brood Water Balloon toss

1:30 -4p Randy Oliver on Bee Disease Identification & Commercial Mite Management w/o Synthetic
Miticides (link)

4p-Dusk, Socialization

***Donations gratefully accepted

Here is some info on local lodging:
http://greatnortherncatskillschamber.com/directory-category/lodging-resorts-country-clubs/
Most of the lodging has internet, you may have to ask to confirm on some.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd call that more Hudson Valley than Catskills.

Maybe I'll just spend another fourth of July up there...

Don't come near my hunting grounds boy!


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

In 2 weeks; should be a fun picnic!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope to see a good turn out.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

1 week to go!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Check the Empire State Honey Producers Association website for the Newsletter, directions to the event and a description of the day. Ever done a sacbrood race? Catskill Beekeepers have a fun day planned for us. I hope to see some of my fellow beesource members there. It would be nice to put a face to a screen name.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

This Saturday!


----------

